# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away: An Eye For An Eye

## Perdita

Home and Away favourites Dan Ewing and Lisa Gormley are returning to the show for a spinoff episode.

The pair, who play on-screen couple Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott, will have starring roles in upcoming special Home and Away: An Eye for An Eye.

Dan Ewing and Lisa Gormley as Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Dan Ewing and Lisa Gormley

An Eye for An Eye won't air on the show's usual home of Network Seven in Australia, as it has been commissioned specially for local streaming service Presto.

Focusing on the popular Braxton family, the episode will also feature current regulars Nic Westaway (Kyle), Bonnie Sveen (Ricky), Kyle Pryor (Nate), George Mason (Ash), Isabella Giovinazzo (Phoebe), Pia Miller (Kat) and Lynne McGranger (Irene).

Seven's CEO Tim Worner commented: "Home and Away is one of Australian television's most loved, well known and watched franchises that has been running continuously for 28 years since 1988.

"Home and Away: An Eye for An Eye is the next exciting moment in the history of Home and Away, and I am confident that it will be warmly embraced by the show's massive fanbase while exposing Home and Away to a potential new audience through Presto."

An Eye for An Eye will be a feature-length special running for over an hour. It will be made available at the end of the year, after the show's 2015 season finale airs on Seven.

Ewing and Gormley both left Home and Away last year but have been wooed back for the one-off project.


Digital Spy has reached out to Home and Away's British broadcaster Channel 5 to see if the episode will be picked up for UK audiences.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jFue5xMJ

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Pantherboy (19-08-2015), TaintedLove (20-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Lisa Gormley has revealed that she would consider returning to the soap on a permanent basis.

The actress bowed out of her role as Bianca Scott last year, but will be returning to the show for a spin-off episode.

Gormley will have a starring role in Home and Away: An Eye for an Eye alongside her on-screen husband Dan Ewing, who plays Heath Braxton.

Discussing her decision to return to the show, Gormley admitted that she wouldn't turn down the offer to return full time but is unsure over what that would mean for Bianca's future with Heath.

The actress told TV Week: "I wanted to try other things but I would love to come back.

"Dan is probably going to do big Hollywood budget stuff so Bianca might have to get a divorce. She might have to pop into the Bay to visit Dr Nate now and again."

Speaking about what fans can expect from the spin-off special, Gormley said: "A lot of what is written are typical Bianca and Heath moments. It's hilarious."

An Eye for an Eye will be a feature-length special running for over an hour. It will be made available at the end of the year, after the show's 2015 season finale airs on Seven.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3l34jOuOG

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2015), Pantherboy (07-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away lines up baby kidnap plot for Braxton spinoff special
Home and Away's upcoming online special will focus on a shock kidnap storyline involving the Braxton family.
The Summer Bay soap has lined up a feature-length episode titled An Eye For An Eye, which will see Dan Ewing and Lisa Gormley reprise their roles as Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott.
With its release date getting closer, more details have now been revealed of the dramatic story that show bosses have in store.
An Eye for an Eye follows on from this year's season finale episode on Network Seven in Australia, as the Braxton family face fresh turmoil when Ricky and Brax's baby son Casey is kidnapped.
The clan's old enemy Gunno carries out the crime in a calculated act of revenge, leaving Heath, Ash and Kyle with a race against time as they frantically search for Casey.
Bianca, Ricky and Phoebe will also be in the thick of the action as they try to raise the ransom money that Gunno is demanding.
An Eye for an Eye has been commissioned specially for Australian streaming service Presto and will be released on Wednesday, December 9.
Home and Away's British broadcaster Channel 5 has yet to confirm whether it plans to air the spinoff. Channel 5's Home and Away broadcasts won't reach the 2015 season finale episode until early next year due to the transmission gap between the UK and Australia.

----------

Dazzle (13-11-2015), lizann (14-11-2015), Pantherboy (13-11-2015), TaintedLove (15-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## bobdaoeach

Good, keep the baby kidnapping for the spin off

----------


## lizann

no nate or brax

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2015), Pantherboy (15-11-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

> no nate or brax


Not sure about Nate, but I think I may have read somewhere that maybe Irene could also have a (minor) part in it??? As for Brax, when this Presto episode was first announced, there was speculation around that he may also be in it (given that he was coming back to Aust for the couple of mainstream  H&A episodes). It doesn't look like that will be happening now.

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away could get more spin-off shows following huge success of Braxton special
Home and Away fans could be treated to more spin-off shows following the huge success of the Braxton special.
The feature-length episode titled An Eye for an Eye was released on Australia's local streaming service Presto last night (December 9).
Show favourites Dan Ewing and Lisa Gormley reprised their roles as Heath Braxton and Bianca Scott for the special, which followed on from this year's season finale episode on Network Seven and features the Braxton family facing fresh turmoil.
With many viewers tuning in to see what lies ahead for Ricky following her discovery that Brax is alive, the demand for the one-off instalment was so high that Presto was forced to upgrade its systems overnight prior to its airing.
Presto's subscribers also grew by 300% in the seven-day period when compared to regular week-on-week figures, and Home and Away Top 10 Episodes collections benefited from the massive influx of Summer Bay fans new to the service as well.
With the success of its first long-form Australian TV commission having paid off, Presto is now said to be looking at the possibility of adding more Home and Away spin-offs to its streaming roster.
Eye for an Eye is centred around the tragic kidnap of Ricky and Brax's son. When the clan's old enemy Gunno carries out the crime in a calculated act of revenge, Heath, Ash and Kyle are left with a race against time as they frantically search for baby Casey.
Home and Away's British broadcaster Channel 5 has yet to confirm whether it plans to air the spin-off. Channel 5's Home and Away broadcasts won't reach the 2015 season finale episode until early next year due to the transmission gap between the UK and Australia.

----------

Dazzle (10-12-2015), Pantherboy (10-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT!* For anyone interested, & for those that won't be able to, or can't see/find, Eye for An Eye this is a run-down on what happened in the special episode so, *SPOILER ALERT! SPOILER ALERT!* Please don't read on if you don't want to know what happened (remember it is separate to the regular episodes, so it is basically set in a "separate universe").

Toward the end of the regular season finale we saw Ricky & Nate get engaged at Zac & Leah's wedding & then back at the Braxton house, Phoebe (& Ash) tell Ricky that Brax is still alive. Eye for an Eye begins straight after this:
*Part 1*
A car pulls up outside & we see a microphone taped under the table in Ricky's flat. The guy in the car is listening in to them talking & overhears that Brax is still alive. He rings a guy in the Prison, who tells Gunno about Brax.
Ricky  is not happy with Phoebe & Ash for not telling her earlier etc. Ash tells her that Brax knows about her & Nate being together & he was ok she was moving on. Ricky says "what, so he can come back, when I am happy?".
Gunno gets one of the inmates to stab him, & he is taken to the sick bay, where the nurse says he needs a hospital. The nurse goes with him in the ambulance. Inside, they hold hands - she is helping him escape!!
Meanwhile, Kyle had come in & they told him Brax is alive. He has a go at Ash for not telling him - "You should have told me - he is my brother!"
Heath & Bianca have now been told & they turn up at the house. Outside, Heath punches Ash for not telling them earlier. They re-unite with Ricky & Heath says they have to find Brax. Ricky "do we want to find him? He was willing to let us think he was dead!" Heath is not impressed with Brax also "How could he do this to everyone? We all had a right to know!"
Nate phones Ricky & says he is coming over to celebrate their engagement with champagne. She says not to come over, she has a stomach bug. Nate is disappointed.
We see Gunno & the nurse in a car outside the Braxton house, waiting for nightfall (we hear later that they overpowered the Ambulance driver/security guard & must have taken a gun).
In the morning, Phoebe runs into Nate at the Diner & he asks how Ricky is. Phoebe plays along & says nothing. At the house Ricky wakes up & sees Casey is gone from his cot. She thinks Heath & Bianca must have taken him into the main house so she could sleep, but they don't know what she is talking about. Everyone panics & search the place. They run outside looking for Casey as Phoebe & Ash arrive.
Ricky's phone rings. It is Gunno & he says Brax owes him money "where is he?" Get me $50,000 by 5pm. Don't call the cops or you will never see your baby again!"
The nurse thought they were just going to run away together & says "this was not part of the plan". He says they need money to get away.
The girls think of possible ways to get the money (the Gym accounts, the restaurant safe etc). The guys want to go after Gunno. Ash remembers that in prison he used to talk about Blackheath in the Blue Mountains as his old stomping ground. They think it is worth looking there.
Kat gets a call from the Prison - Gunno has escaped.
The girls can only get $10,000 together. Phoebe calls her Dad, but no go. Bianca will talk to Irene. Outside the Surf Club, Kat tells Ricky that Gunno is out - be careful! Ricky doesn't seem all that phased, which makes Kat a bit suspicious.
The boys drive towards the Mountains. You see them driving along the Great Western Highway (this shot is right near where I live, by the way!!!), with the camera panning up towards the Blue Mountains in the distance.
Nate goes to see Ricky but she doesn't tell him what is going on ("Casey is with Cheryl"), but tells him she is in trouble & needs money to pay off a debt, but can't tell him any details. He wants to know what is happening first, but she tells him to leave! Later she tells Phoebe that she can't tell Nate because he would go to the police. 
Bianca re-unites with Irene & ends up asking her for $50,000 saying it is for a house deposit - but they need it today. She can get $10,000 for them from the Bank.
At Blackheath, baby Casey is crying & the nurse tells Gunno he has a temperature & needs a doctor/hospital. She is not happy - "we were only supposed to run away!". Gunno tells her to go to the chemist to get something for Casey, but no doctors!
It is now on the News that Gunno & the Nurse are on the run - & they show pictures of them. At the Blackheath shops, the boys begin asking people if they have seen them (they have the news photos on their phones). Ash sees the nurse on the street & she gets into a car. He tells Heath & Kyle.

*Part 2 in next post*

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Part 2*

The boys follow her car, but get stuck behind a truck & miss her car turn off onto a track. They turn back when they realise they have lost her.
Nate tells Irene that Ricky is in trouble. She tells him that Bianca also wanted money - "what are they doing?"
Phoebe tells Bianca that they should now tell the police (time is running out) - they are better equipped to handle this.
The nurse tells Gunno that she was told the hospital is 30 minutes away "what are we doing with the baby? we had plans". She goes to leave, but Gunno threatens her.
Kat sees Phoebe & Bianca & says she told Ricky that Gunno was out, but got no real reaction "Is Ricky ok? You would tell me if something was going on right?"
Heath rings Ricky & says they saw the nurse & are looking for them.
Nate is at the beach contemplating what to do & then goes to Ricky's place & gives her $10-11k (I think), but he isn't happy she doesn't trust him to help. She says it is not about trust - "I will tell you when I can".
The boys are again asking people in the street if they have seen them. They go into the chemist who tells them she was there & asked how far it was to the hospital from such & such road (can't remember the name). They find the house & the nurses car is there. They break in but no-one is there (a cot is there though).
Meanwhile Gunno, in another car, rings Ricky & says the deadline is now in 1 hour & gives her a place to meet him (a car park).
Ash stays at the house in case Gunno returns. Heath & Kyle drive back.
The girls prepare to go to the drop/exchange place in Phoebe's car.
At the carpark they drop Ricky off with the money they have raised (less than $50k) & she waits for Gunno.
Gunno drives up (the nurse is holding baby Casey) & asks Ricky for the money - he is not happy she doesn't have the full amount & drives off - Ricky screams & falls to the ground in despair.
Nate & Irene discuss calling the cops, but Irene says they will just have to trust them. Kat turns up to talk to Nate & tells them Gunno has escaped & asks Nate to please tell her what is going on. He says he has nothing to tell!
Bianca had put her phone in the bottom of the money bag so they can track Gunno's car (find my phone app). They tell Heath how to track them & they follow them back to the mountains'.
Ash is hiding in the shed, but Gunno catches him (he has a gun) & asks him "where is Brax?". Ash jumps him & they fight, but Gunno knocks him out by hitting him with the gun.
Gunno tells the nurse that he will make it up to her, but then he discovers the phone in the money bag & realises they are being tracked.
They go to leave in the car, but it won't start. Heath & Kyle arrive. The nurse takes the baby & runs into the bush. Kyle & Ash (who must have recovered!) chase & catch her - Casey is safe.
Gunno also runs into the bush & Heath chases & corners him on a cliff top - Gunno realises Heath  is Brax's brother. Kyle phones Heath & lets him know Casey is ok.
Gunno & Heath fight & Gunno ends up dangling over the edge of the cliff - Heath has him by the arm/hand. He says, "Save me Heath", but Heath says "you will have no more fun with my family", & lets him fall.
They take Casey home & there is a big re-union with Ricky outside the house.
We see Nate by himself back at the beach (pondering things!).
In the last scene we see Gunno lying at the bottom of the cliff, but then the camera closes in & his hand moves/twitches!! Roll the credits!!


(I didn't really check my typing, so I hope there aren't too many errors!! Anyway, for those interested or didn't/won't get to see Eye for an Eye, I hope this is informative!)

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015), Red dress (13-12-2015), TaintedLove (10-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Thanks for posting this Pantherboy.  I've resisted reading it so far, but I don't know how long that'll last lol.  I'm sure lots of others (including forum lurkers who won't be able to thank you) will be very grateful to you too.  :Smile:

----------

Pantherboy (12-12-2015), Perdita (12-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you Pantherboy, I enjoyed reading your synopsis of this  :Smile:   :Bow:  :Cheer:

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2015), Pantherboy (12-12-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m sorry I`m late in issuing my thanks to you Pantherboy, but is still sincere.
The video quality wasn`t the best that I watched (but am still grateful for it), so I didn`t see Gunno`s hand twitch at the end.
I hope its the last we see of Gunno as it could get tedious with his revenge storyline. 
So who could be next Gunno kidnaps in revenge?? Billie?

----------

Pantherboy (10-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's feature-length special An Eye For An Eye is heading to screens in the UK.

The Braxton spinoff episode, which features the return of fan favourites Heath and Bianca, will air on British TV next month in a 90-minute timeslot.

An Eye For An Eye focuses on fresh turmoil for the Braxton clan after Ricky and Brax's baby son Casey is kidnapped.

The clan's old enemy Gunno carries out the crime in a calculated act of revenge, leaving Heath, Ash and Kyle with a race against time as they frantically search for Casey.

Bianca, Ricky and Phoebe will also be in the thick of the action as they try to raise the ransom money that Gunno is demanding.


Heath is left feeling helpless
Â©  Channel 5

An Eye For An Eye was commissioned specially for Australian streaming service Presto last year and was released online straight after Aussie viewers saw their 2015 end-of-year cliffhanger.

With Channel 5's Home and Away broadcasts soon to reach the 2015 season finale, fans can expect to see An Eye For An Eye on Thursday, March 17 on digital station 5Star. It will also get a slot on Channel 5 on Monday, March 21.

Exact timeslots for the broadcasts have yet to be confirmed.

----------

Dazzle (29-02-2016), Pantherboy (29-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's feature-length special An Eye For An Eye is heading to screens in the UK.

The Braxton spinoff episode, which features the return of fan favourites Heath and Bianca, will air on British TV next month in a 90-minute timeslot.

An Eye For An Eye focuses on fresh turmoil for the Braxton clan after Ricky and Brax's baby son Casey is kidnapped.

The clan's old enemy Gunno carries out the crime in a calculated act of revenge, leaving Heath, Ash and Kyle with a race against time as they frantically search for Casey.

Bianca, Ricky and Phoebe will also be in the thick of the action as they try to raise the ransom money that Gunno is demanding.

An Eye For An Eye was commissioned specially for Australian streaming service Presto last year and was released online straight after Aussie viewers saw their 2015 end-of-year cliffhanger.

With Channel 5's Home and Away broadcasts soon to reach the 2015 season finale, fans can expect to see An Eye For An Eye on Thursday, March 17 on digital station 5Star. It will also get a slot on Channel 5 on Monday, March 21.

Exact timeslots for the broadcasts have yet to be confirmed.

----------

Dazzle (02-03-2016), Pantherboy (02-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

This special episode of Home and Away was apparently shown on 5* last night. It's being repeated Monday morning 21st March on Channel 5 at 11:45am. It might also be online on the Channel 5 catch-up service (and should definitely be after it airs on 5).

----------

Pantherboy (19-03-2016), Perdita (19-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I just watched this. I quite enjoyed it but it wasn't anything special. Anyone who's missed it shouldn't worry because it won't impact on the main show. I was never a fan of Heath and Bianca but it was nice to catch up with them.

I thought Gunno's hand twitching at the end was a bit cheesy. They should have left him dead since there soon won't be any more Braxtons in Summer Bay for him to wreak yet more revenge upon.

----------

binky321 (23-03-2016), Pantherboy (23-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I just watched this. I quite enjoyed it but it wasn't anything special. Anyone who's missed it shouldn't worry because it won't impact on the main show. I was never a fan of Heath and Bianca but it was nice to catch up with them.
> 
> I thought Gunno's hand twitching at the end was a bit cheesy. They should have left him dead since there soon won't be any more Braxtons in Summer Bay for him to wreak yet more revenge upon.


 it really showed how bad actors ricky and phoebe is, bianca is better as blonde and oh my beating heart at seeing hot again (heath again)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> I just watched this. I quite enjoyed it but it wasn't anything special. Anyone who's missed it shouldn't worry because it won't impact on the main show. I was never a fan of Heath and Bianca but it was nice to catch up with them.
> 
> I thought Gunno's hand twitching at the end was a bit cheesy. They should have left him dead since there soon won't be any more Braxtons in Summer Bay for him to wreak yet more revenge upon.


 it really showed how bad actors ricky and phoebe is, bianca is better as blonde and oh my beating heart at seeing hot again (heath again)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

> it really showed how bad actors ricky and phoebe is, bianca is better as blonde and *oh my beating heart at seeing hot again (heath again)*


I don't find him hot at all!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

The actor who plays Nate's another matter, but it's the soulful eyes not the pumped up body that do it for me.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away will be airing two more spin-off episodes following the success of An Eye for an Eye last year.

Online streaming service Presto has commissioned the new specials, which will be produced by Seven and will feature current and returning cast members. 

The good news follows the huge success of the Braxton spinoff episode that aired last December in Australia and saw the return of fan favourites Heath and Bianca.

Presto's CEO Shaun James said: "In its first 24 hours, Home and Away: An Eye for an Eye broke through all day-one streaming records on Presto, both complementing and extending Australia's most-loved TV drama.

"We are excited to once again partner with Seven Productions to provide Presto customers with more must-see Home and Away content. 

"As Australia's most iconic drama, we're privileged that we have permission to put beloved characters at the centre of TV's new revolution and we look forward to the world premiere of these special events later this year."

Head of Drama at Seven Network ​Julie McGauran added: "We are thrilled to head back into production to further develop multiple special event instalments of Home and Away for Presto."

Casting  ​and plot information for both specials ​will be released at a later point, with the episodes due to air in late 2016.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2016), Pantherboy (06-05-2016), Topaz (06-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Marriage over already?  :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (14-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Home and Away Foxtel Specials*
*
Details on the two Home and Away specials to be streamed on Foxtel over the Summer break in Australia have today been announced.*

*OFFICIAL PRESS RELEASE:*

*Foxtel* announced today that two _Home and Away_ special events, produced by *Seven Productions*, will be available to stream on *Foxtel Play* and download from *Foxtel On Demand* in December and January.

_Home and Away: Revenge_ will be available on Monday December 19 from 8.30pm while _Home and Away: All or Nothing_ will commence streaming on Australia Day Thursday January 26, 2017.

In the sequel to the _Home and Away_ special, An _Eye for an Eye_, which premiered on Presto to huge success late 2015, _Home and Away: Revenge_ is perfect summer viewing for the thousands of fans who watch the weeknight series.

Both specials will see the return of Summer Bay favourites *Dan Ewing* and *Lisa Gormley* who reprise their much loved roles as *Heath* and *Bianca Braxton*.

In _Home and Away: All or Nothing_, *Nic Westaway (Kyle Braxton)* and* Samantha Jade (Isla Schultz)* will also return alongside series regulars, *Lynne McGranger (Irene Roberts),* *Kyle Pryor (Nate Cooper)* and *George Mason (Martin Ashford).*

_Home and Away: Revenge_ is available to watch from the Foxtel On Demand menu from December 19 for Foxtel and Foxtel Play subscribers followed by _Home and Away: All or Nothing_, which arrives January 26 2017.

Both special events will still be available to existing *Presto* customers on the same day.

* End Press Release*


News of the specials were first revealed back in May, though details until now have been scarce. The news of *Kyle Braxtonâs return* and the subsequent reveal of *Isla Schultzâs return* led to speculation that the scenes could be for one of the upcoming specials.

Scenes were filmed at both *Maitland* and *Parramatta Gaols*, which included some *surrounding a prison riot*, and George Mason also previously revealed that he was filming scenes for one of the specials in Alice Springs.

It is likely that *Channel 5* will broadcast the specials in the UK next year, as they did with An _Eye for an Eye_ though we will announce any confirmation of that nearer the time.

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Perdita (29-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* story on _Home and Away: Revenge_

*Danger In The Dust! Things turn deadly for Heath & Bianca in Home and Away: Revenge*

"As_ Home and Away_ characters go, Heath (Dan Ewing) & Bianca (Lisa Gormley) Braxton are Summer Bay royalty. The reign of the River Boys was ratings gold. So, making Heath & Bianca the focus of the special event _Home and Away: Revenge_ makes perfect sense. This fast-paced, action-packed telemovie is the sequel to last year's well-received _Home and Away: An Eye For An Eye_. The latter was filmed mostly in the Blue Mountains, west of Sydney, and made excellent use of the stunning mountains vistas. Similarly, _Revenge_ clearly uses the stunning outback as a backdrop for the action. The plot finds Heath & Bianca in the very heart of Australia for the honeymoon they never had. Cue swooping chopper shots of the desert & jaw-dropping scenes of the couple swimming in a water hole. But, the holiday goes pear-shaped when Trevor "Gunno" Gunson (Diarmid Heidenreich), a crim Heath thought he'd killed, shows up. Dan brings his A-game, & George Mason (Ash) & Kyle Pryor (Nate) are solid. But, it's Diarmid who steals every scene. Maybe it's the shaved head or the fact he looks like he's been hitting the cheeseburgers, but there's real menace to Gunno this time around. And, every dirt-filled drama needs a great gun-toting villain, right?"

_Home and Away: Revenge_ Available from 8:30pm, December 19 on Foxtel Play & Foxtel On Demand (in Australia) - 105 minutes

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2016), Perdita (12-12-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Trailer for the upcoming _Home and Away: Revenge_

*Home and Away: Heath is horrified as Bianca gets kidnapped in this must-see spinoff trailer.*

*Can he convince the police he is not involved?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/home...kidnap-horror/

Digital Spy

https://youtu.be/VNbV7g6_pXU

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2016), kaz21 (15-12-2016), Perdita (15-12-2016), TaintedLove (15-12-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Story in the Sunday Telegraph about the upcoming Home and Away spin-offs. There isn't much new by way of the storyline, but there is a bit of a picture montage/video at the start of the article:

*Home and Away heads to Alice Springs to film âspecial eventâ with Braxton brothers storyline for Foxtel*

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...8b19a10edb32af


THE deserts of Alice Springs are as far from the beaches of Summer Bay as you can get.

Home and Away, Channel 7âs ever-evolving soap, heads to the heart of Australia for its latest feature-length episode and the dramatic return of the showâs most popular storyline about the troublesome Braxton brothers.

Following the showâs successful Eye For An Eye spin-off â which aired on Presto earlier this year â the âspecial eventâ, which premieres from tomorrow, offers Foxtel viewers the first look at the new *Revenge episode, via its streaming service Foxtel Play and Foxtel On Demand.


THE deserts of Alice Springs are as far from the beaches of Summer Bay as you can get.

Home and Away, Channel 7âs ever-evolving soap, heads to the heart of Australia for its latest feature-length episode and the dramatic return of the showâs most popular storyline about the troublesome Braxton brothers.

Following the showâs successful Eye For An Eye spin-off â which aired on Presto earlier this year â the âspecial eventâ, which premieres from tomorrow, offers Foxtel viewers the first look at the new *Revenge episode, via its streaming service Foxtel Play and Foxtel On Demand.

âIt was just like getting the band back together,â Ewing told The Sunday Telegraph.

âThe first time I came back to do this was just a hoot. Lisa and I have been shooting on the regular show as well to help lead into this.â

Since leaving the series, Ewing said Braxton had continued to change, essential for both the character and his own experience as an actor.

Speaking on set in Alice Springs, Ewing said: âWhen I left, he was all right but still wearing boardies and singlets with naked chicks and a tattoo of a grenade on his neck.

âHeath has a teenager daughter, so I said that would probably have to go. Heâs still Heath, but as you do, heâs aged and changed and grown.

âI didnât want to go back and do the same old thing â¦ people change with their environment, so naturally if the guyâs living in the city he probably couldnât roll around in a singlet and carry on the way that he did. A gun tattoo on the back of your neck isnât great for parent-teacher (interviews),â he said, laughing.

While Ewing enjoyed his time on the special episode, fans will be disappointed to learn he wonât be returning to the show full time.

âIâm quite busy, and very grateful to be busy as an actor, so I probably wouldnât sign for three years â¦ but the way weâre doing these âspecial eventâ projects, Iâd certainly have the conversation (with producers) about what we can do together again.â

Revenge also features Summer Bay regulars George Mason and Kyle Pryor, drawing the loyal audiences of Sevenâs longest-running series (averaging 1.337 nationally) to Foxtelâs developing digital platform â using the lure of original content from tried-and-tested programs.

Itâs a clever strategy used recently by rival Netflix, which revived popular programs including Gilmore Girls and Full House for a new *online audience.

Revenge also introduces Home and Awayâs first indigenous female character, an Alice Springs-based detective named Amy Peters played by actor Lisa Flanagan. The Redfern Now star hopes the role is a sign of positive things to come for Aboriginal actors appearing on the main series.

âI want to work on paving the way for the next generation of Aboriginal actors.

âThatâs my long-term goal â¦ be there for my people and show the path.

âItâs pretty badass, Iâm pretty proud of myself,â she said.

Although the tide is turning for greater diversity on TV, she said some road blocks *remained: âWe still donât get auditions for the major Hollywood stuff, like the Thor project or films that come into Queensland to shoot

âBlack actors donât get the call and itâs really crappy.

âI called my agent and asked to audition, but we just donât get the scripts handed to us to audition for these pieces, but itâs definitely changing.â

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article on the upcoming special _Home And Away: All Or Nothing_:

*Powerful new images released from Home And Away: All Or Nothing, filmed in a real Sydney prison, as it's revealed that locals were warned about gunshot noise ahead of filming*.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...y-Nothing.html

----------

Perdita (17-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Sunday Telegraph* article on upcoming special _Home and Away: All or Nothing_:

*Home And Awayâs All or Nothing is the bloodiest episode to feature on the soap opera*


HOME and Away is officially off the leash.

The new streaming special, Home and Away: All or Nothing would have to be the bloodiest episode ever seen of the hit Aussie soapie.

Commissioned for Foxtel Play, it looks like that means all bets are off.

As the title suggests, All Or Nothing isnât running in the family-friendly 7pm slot on Channel 7 and so the makers used that freedom to create a much more brutal storyline.

The result is much more Prison Break or Wentworth than surf and sand in Summer Bay.

When drug dealer Trevor âGunnoâ Gunson (Diarmid Heidenreich) discovers Kyle Braxton (Nic Westaway) is serving time in the same prison and Kyleâs older brother Heath (Dan Ewing), along with wife Bianca (Lisa Gormley) are paying a visit, he goes on a rampage.

Starting a riot with the sole purpose of using mayhem, Gunson attempts to track down and kill the Braxton brothers.

In a scene straight out of a Tarantino movie, punches are thrown and prison guards suffer bloody bashings. Gaping wounds abound. To add authenticity, the special was filmed at the decommissioned Maitland and Parramatta jails.

âIt is a lot darker (than normal Home and Away),â Ewing tells TV Guide. âThere are no walk and talks on the beach. It is a very different beast.â

Gunson and his gang of thugs quickly take over the prisonâs command centre and unlock all the cells, using security cameras to stalk Kyle and Heath.

Ewing explains: âit was very surreal and eerie to be put in the middle of real jails where a lot of negative things have gone on â¦ the claustrophobic feel was incredible. Some of the crew who had been on the show for a long time were getting spooked out.â

Returning to Home and Away to film All or Nothing and the earlier special, Revenge has provided stability during some turbulent personal times for Ewing who split from the mother of his son, Marni; and began a new relationship with dancer Kat Risteska.

âIf the quality of any future Home and Away specials is as good as Revenge and All or Nothing, I certainly want to be involved (in more),â Ewing says.

HOME AND AWAY: ALL OR NOTHING, STREAMS ON FOXTEL PLAY AND FOXTEL ON DEMAND, FROM THURSDAY, JANUARY 26.

----------

Dazzle (23-01-2017), Perdita (22-01-2017)

----------

